# Burlaped Decoys



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I've got 24 Herters Full bodies...honkers. I've been told they are too shiney in the sun. One of my hunting party said I should burlap them. I think I might be able to figure it out.....a gallon of waterproof glue and some brown burlap over the top and some creativity with an airbrush.

Do any of you have any suggestions on how the best way would be to accomplish this. I'll also flock the heads. IMO the Herters are a good decoy, they look good in the field but are a little shiney. The best thing about them is that I can haul 24 of them in 3 large decoy bags and they're easy, fairly easy, to haul into the fields when you can't drive out to set up in the morning.

If I can find a fairly easy way to "burlap" them, I think I'll be buying more of them. At least until the boys are out of college and I can afford a good decoy trailer.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Monte,GG did this with his herters snow goose floaters,try sending him a PM about it.


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

It makes them indestrucable but it also makes them heavy as chit. Here is a link from the refuge. It will tell you everything you need to know.

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... did=177416

Go to the Foam carving, painting, and burlaping.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

No need to burlap FH!

Just sell them to me and buy foots with the proceeds!


----------



## Grounder (Jun 23, 2004)

By the time you pay for the adhesive, burlap, flocking kit, paint and air brush and spending all the time doing makeing the dekes look nice you"ll be better off buying GHG or BF. Just my two cents. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It will cost a total of $30 for the glue and 10 for the burlap. We burlaped 3 dozen floaters and thats what the cost came out to.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Smalls.....Monte buy bigfoots......Surely you jest!!!! :wink: :roll:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I was thinking of Bigfoots but since I already have the 24 Herters I thought I'd spruce them up a little. And, maybe, they'll look soooooooo good that I'll have to get more. 1/2 the price of bigfoots. Maybe they'll be painted white or mallard colored. They'd make great mallard decoys.....actually cheaper than the enticers.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I have burlaped a few and they shine more than before.I used flat paint...i think the glue (ceramic tyle adhesive) react with the paint...I used latex paint.I wont do it again...


----------

